
Obama authorizes targeted airstrikes in Iraq against IS - imd23
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/obama-authorizes-targeted-airstrikes-iraq-against-islamic-militants-along-airdrops
======
DigitalSea
how many innocent people are going to die as a result of these attacks? The US
Government has a less than stellar history with accuracy and airstrikes. Sure,
they might kill a few members of ISIS, but they'll also kill innocents in the
process. I don't feel comfortable knowing that Obama who has a family himself
is okay with authorising such attacks without fully realising the
repercussions.

Will airstrikes even solve anything? They'll just further provoke ISIS and
make them shift their focus, it will be the best recruitment campaign any
terrorist group could ever ask for. And when they retaliate and hurt innocents
in the process, the US Government will have more blood on their hands.

Looks like we are heading for another world war/Iraq situation sooner rather
than later...

~~~
gmays
What do you believe is the accuracy rate of US air strikes?

What do you believe is the approval process for US airstrikes?

What percentage of deaths do you believe are a result of US airstrikes (and
all US actions) compared compared to those of others?

What percentage of deaths do you believe are a result of enemy actions (i.e.
Taliban, AQI, ISIS, etc.)?

What experience/knowledge do you have about how terrorist groups operate that
brought you to you conclusion?

Why do you believe that Obama does not fully realize the repercussions? Do you
believe you know more about the situation that he does?

Have you ever spoken to someone who has lived under the Taliban? If so, do you
find it acceptable?

Have you ever spoken to someone who experienced or had their family massacred
by ISIS? If so, do you find it acceptable?

I'm interested to know what data/experiences brought you to your conclusions.

